# Windows Update Error Code 800F0818



## Mosby (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello TSF, 

I'm working on a new in box Dell PC that came with Windows 7 (64bit) Professional. After setting up the PC, copying user data and software, we attempted to update windows. 

Everything was updating perfectly until we tried to update SP1 (KB976932) and Security Update (KB2425227). Trying to install either updaet will produce error code 800F0818. 

I have tried downloading the updates directly to the desktop and installing my self but no luck (same error code). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check your firewall and anti virus are not causing the issue there are a number of similar query's here win 7 update error code 800F0818 - Google Search


----------



## Mosby (Sep 16, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi check your firewall and anti virus are not causing the issue there are a number of similar query's here win 7 update error code 800F0818 - Google Search


Hi joeten, 

I disabled McAfee's firewall via its own Security Center and still received the error code. I guess I will try opening msconfig and disabling any McAfee firewall service that may still be running. 

I will check back with my findings soon.


----------



## Mosby (Sep 16, 2010)

My apologies for the late response to my last post. Chkdsk /r was run on the PC which delayed my above test. 

Anyways, I ran msconfig (as an administrator), hide all Microsoft Services and disabled all that was left. I noticed two McAfee services would re-enable themselves when I tried to disable them. They are McShield and McAfee Validation Trust Protection. 

Long story short, the Security update still fails and now I'm really at a lose. I suppose my next step would be a complete uninstall of McAfee (reinstall after updating windows) or a repair install of Windows. 

Any advice?


----------



## Mosby (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I uninstalled McAfee's and tried running the update again but it failed almost immediately with a NEW error code; 800B0100.

I've tried running the System Update Readiness Tool but it did not help. I assume I'm running it right...I installed it, I was prompted to install a Hotfix and then it was over. 

I guess my only option left is a Windows repair. 

Any other tips or suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi apparently this has been useful in solving this error Windows Update Error Code 80070005 Vista Home Premium


----------

